
Learning about distributed systems: where to start? - ingve
https://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2020/06/learning-about-distributed-systems.html
======
charlysl
MIT 6.824: Distributed Systems

[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/schedule.html](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/schedule.html)

